# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Mac Os

## hdmi

pershendetje

dua te instaloj snowleopard ne vmware , por nuk po mundem.

nga tutorialet qe pos shikoj , me thone qe duhet ta kem ne disk DVD
sistemin operativ te mac , une e kam ne hard disk sepse eshte 7 gb.

Si mund te veproj, ose si mund ta djeg ne nje disk qe ta bej boot??

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Download Torrent
http://www.kat.ph/snowleopard-dvd-si...-t3942969.html
// Dj PiRoMaN*

----------


## hdmi

> *Download Torrent
> http://www.kat.ph/snowleopard-dvd-si...-t3942969.html
> // Dj PiRoMaN*


a ka ndonje menyre qe te perdor kete qe kam, sepse une e kam sistemin
operative te mac , por eshte 7 gb dhe nuk po di se di ta bej boot ne vmware.

----------


## dardani8

> pershendetje
> 
> dua te instaloj snowleopard ne vmware , por nuk po mundem.
> 
> nga tutorialet qe pos shikoj , me thone qe duhet ta kem ne disk DVD
> sistemin operativ te mac , une e kam ne hard disk sepse eshte 7 gb.
> 
> Si mund te veproj, ose si mund ta djeg ne nje disk qe ta bej boot??


shiko ne google per EFI boot  loader edhe do te  mundesh ta  instalosh

----------


## rmaxhuni

dardan mos e perzi shkencen me politik se del person monoton

----------


## i1l2m3i4

Pershendetje nuk po e di se ku te bej nje pytje se nuk e vizitoj shpeshe kete forum edhe pse jem antare por deshiroj te bej kete pyetje ketu e ndoshta me tregon dikushe se ku e ka vendin kjo pytje  :macka: am i interesuar per me ba pagesa me internet online ,("paypal") me duket se e bene nje gje te tille nese e perdor dikushe me sqaro se si mund ta perdore dhe mbase jam nga kosova me duhet te di se a na lejohet edhe neve me ba kesi pagesashe dhe cilat banka na lejojne kete. Nese mundet te pergjigjet dikushe ju falenderoj klm

----------


## dardani8

> dardan mos e perzi shkencen me politik se del person monoton


ti maxhun. mos ja fut si kau peles.

----------


## dardani8

> a ka ndonje menyre qe te perdor kete qe kam, sepse une e kam sistemin
> operative te mac , por eshte 7 gb dhe nuk po di se di ta bej boot ne vmware.


KI ne net edhe image te gatshme vetem e downladon dhe  me pastaj  e krijon nje vmware pe rmac ne vmware  dhe  mudesh me e startu.

nje link e ki ktu 


```
   
http://rapid-search-engine.com/?s=ca...5965:mac+image
http://rapid-search-engine.com/?s=ca...9423:mac+image
```

jane  shume  pjes  downladoj edhe me pastaj depaketo ne nje  pako te  vetme dhe  do ta  kesh nje boot image  mac per  vmware.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

...2 vjet me vonese

----------

